# اقتراح....... لماذا لاتستبدل كلمة الهندسه الصناعيه بهندسة الاداره



## بن مرعي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

في الحقيقه لدي اقتراح وهو لماذا تستبدل كلمة الهندسة الصناعية بكلمة هندسة الاداره 
وذلك لايجاد فرص وظيفية اكثر لان هناك جهل كبير عن هذا التخصص بالنسبه للمؤسسات والشركات وايضا القطاع الحكومي ففي اعتقادي لو استبدلت بكلمة هندسة الاداراه او هندسة الاداره الهندسية سيكون هذا التخصص مرغوب بشكل كبير من قبل الشركات والمؤسسات والقطاع الحكومي .

واعرف احد المهندسين الصناعيين عندما قدم لطلب وظيفه قال له الموظف المسؤول عن التوظيف:- ماعلاقة الصناعيه بشركتنا انت المفروض مكانك في المصانع ؟؟

فقام هذا المهندس بشرح عن تخصصه وهذا ان دل يدل عن الجهل باالهندسه الصناعيه 

فلماذا وجع الرأس لماذا لايتم تغييره هذا الاسم بأسم هندسة الاداره او الاداره الهندسيه افضل و احسن 



بن مرعي
طالب في الهندسة صناعيه


----------



## أحمد مارفل (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز بن مرعى بعد التحيه . 
هو فعلا تغيير اسم الهندسه الصناعيه الى هندسه الادارة يكون افضل بكتير ولكن ده عايز وقت كبير اوى . عقبال مايتغير اسم القسم يكون القسم اتعرف والناس اللى اتخرجت منه اتوظفت . 
طبعا انك تواجه مشاكل فى الوظيفه حاليا ده شىء عادى لان فعلا مفيش حد يعرف القسم اوى وده طبعا جهل واحب أقولك إن اى حاجه جديده لازم تقابل مشاكل فى بدايتها وبتتعرض الى نقض كمان فطبعا لازم نصبر ونواجه المشاكل بقدر الامكان . شكراااااااااا


----------



## معماريون (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هندسة اداره
يعني خاص في المصانع
تصور هندسة اداره فيها غموض
الاداره مجال شامل ولكن يجب تحديدها في المصانع

تحياتي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اخي بن مرعي

تخصصنا هو كما ذكرت ادارة هندسية وتسمى ببعض الاماكن هكذا 
وتسمى ايضا هندسة نظم وهذا يوضح مضموها جيدا 

لكن لا تستطيع ان ان تغير تخصصك في السيرة الذاتية مثلا الى ادارة هندسية طالما ان الجامعة التي خرجتك تطلق اسم الهندسة الصناعية على القسم

جهل بل ظلم كبير ان يضيقوا مجال عملنا ويحصروه بالمصانع فقط ولو ان هناك مصانع العمل فيها كمهندس جودة او انتاج............فعلا ممتع وتهتم بالتطوير لكن الحق حق

ولا يهمك وكل امرك لله وهذه ارزاق والمستقبل سيكون افضل ان شاء الله يعني الوضع الان افضل مما كان عليه من خمس سنوات


----------



## المهندس عباده ناجي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز بن مرعي 
اعتقد ان اقتراح تغير اسم الهندسه الصناعيه هو اقتراح جيد ولكن ان الهندسه الصناعيه لا تقتصر فقط على الاداره بل هناك مساق " الانتاج" يشمل تحت الهندسه الصناعيه وهو موجود بالجامعه الاردنيه فمن الممكن ان تغير اسم الهندسه الصناعيه الى اسم يتعلق بالاداره سوف يطمس هذا الفرع من الصناعيه .


----------



## eng_eslam (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ياخى بن مرعى توكل على الله ولا تبالى يمن يجهلون قيمة الهندسة الصناعيةواتمنى لك التوفيق.............................


----------



## بيت لحم (4 فبراير 2007)

*هل الاسم مناسب لما ندرسه ؟*

السلام عليكم 
كنت افكر بانه هل اسم الهندسة الصناعية " كاسم" مناسب لما ندرسه في الجامعة 
انا ارى بانه يجب تغيير الاسم لكي يكون اكثر تطابقا مع ما ندرسه
احب ان ارى الردود على هذا الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## remy (15 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد انه مناسب ولا داعي لتغيرة وانه الاقرب لما نقوم به


----------



## المسعف (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام علیکم ورحمه الله 
بذل بعض الجهد لتبیین تخصصنا لمن لا یعرفه اهون من حذف کلمه (صناعیه). لاننی اظن بانه سیکون له تاثیر سلبی علی جهودنا و ارتباطاتنا الفنیه کمهندسین.


----------



## ابن عبدالمحسن (18 فبراير 2007)

طيب يا جماعة الخير حنا عارفين وش بتخصصنا من إدارة ... لكن ليه هي هندسة ؟؟؟ اتمنى جواب واضح ... لإنه بكرة بيجيك واحد يقول انا مهندس مالي ... وتصير كلمة مهندس بس للتزين 
أخوكم في المستوى الاول


----------



## المسعف (19 فبراير 2007)

یا اخ ابن عبد المهندس .السبب وجود دروس ک : operation research,systems analysis,electrical principles,mathematics,...


----------



## بن مرعي (19 فبراير 2007)

الى الان اعتقد اغلبكم موافقين على استبدال المسمى , بالنسبه لي ممكن ان اقوم بعرض هذا الاقتراح على عميد الكليةالتي ادرس فيها وخصوصا ان عميد كلية الهندسة من الهندسه الصناعيه . 

في الحقيقة خطرت في بالي مسمى افضل من الهندسة الصناعية وهو 

هندسة الاداره ونظم الصناعية 

بذلك استطيع ان اقول لشركات او المؤسسات انا مهندس اداري او اقول انا مهندس صناعي 

مثل التخصص الموجود في كليتنا وهو 

هندسة الانتاج ونظم المكيكانيكا 

فيستطيع الشخص المتخرج من هذا القسم ان يقول انا مهندس انتاج او يقول انا مهندس ميكانيكي

بذلك لانخسر كلمة صناعية وايضا نستفيد من كلمة ادارة 

فما رايكم في ذلك .. اذا كنتم موافقين على هذا المسمى سوف اقدم هذا الاقتراح الى طلاب الهندسة الصناعية لكي نرفعه الى عميد الكلية.


----------



## المسعف (20 فبراير 2007)

یا اخی بن مرعی . هلا قلت لی عنوان اقتراحک باللغه الانکلیزیه . ساشرح لک رایی باکثر شفافیه ان فعلت ذلک . شکرا.


----------



## بن مرعي (20 فبراير 2007)

i have a suggestion ,why we don't replace the name Industraial Engineering to Management In Engineering. You may ask why i put forward such a suggestion. I found a lot of people are not aware of this branch and what are the qualifications the graduates are getting. i think if we change the name to some thing which is attractive to the job market that will race our value


----------



## صناعية ولكن (24 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

انا رأيي انو الاسم ليس المشلكة بل المشكلة عدم المقدرة على توصيل فكرة عن التخصص للجهة المعنية
مثلا وسيلة المخاطبة بين المتقدم الى الوظيفة والمدير هي السيرة الذاتية بمعنى انه الهندسة الصناعية اسمها الحقيقي هو هندسة نظم ادارية وصناعية اشرح عن المواد التي درست في الجامعة فيأخذ المدير فكرة عن تخصص الهندسة الصناعية بدون ان يعرف انها في الشهادة اسمها هندسة صناعية بالرغم انه مجتمعنا العربي بحاجة الى توعية محترمة بخصوص الهندسة الصناعية. بتصوري بعض الامور ان لم تكن تلائم طبيعة حياتنا فاننا بحاجة للتحايل عليها كي تصبح ملائمة.

مع تحياتي.


----------



## رورو محمود (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
زميلي بن مرعي:
لا اعتقد بأنه من المناسب بأن يتغير اسم التخصص الى هندسة ادارة، لأنه يوجد فرعين رئيسين للهندسة الصناعية وهي هندسة الادارة وهندسة التصنيع . أنا تخرجت من الهندسة الصناعية فرع أدارة , والكثير من زملائي تخرجو بتخصص هندسة تصنيع. حيث انه قمنا بدراسة جميع المواد سويا حتى السنة الرابعة وكانت السنة الاخيرة التخصص بأحد الفرعين, ومن يرغب بدراسة الفرعين معا فيتخرج مهندس صناعي عام.
ولا تنسى زميلي بأننا كمهندسين صناعين يمكننا ان نعمل كمهندسين انتاج ومهندسين جودة ومهندسين سلامة ومهندسين موارد بشرية , والكثير من الشركات لاتفهم بأن هندسة الادارة تشمل كل هذه المسميات لذلك مصطلح هندسة صناعية اكثر دقة.....


----------



## رورو محمود (25 فبراير 2007)

زميلي ابن عبد المحسن:
هل ترى ان ازالة كلمة هندسة من تخصصنا شي عادل؟؟؟؟
انا ارى بأن إدراج الهندسة الصناعيه - إدارة هندسية مناسب جدا تحت مسمى هندسة,لان المواد التي درسناها كما اشار الزميل (المسعف) في الجامعة تجعل من الادارة.. هندسة , قل لي أيها الزميل هل تعادل المواد التي درسناها بخمس أعوام والتي تتعلق بمواضيع هندسية بحتة كما تطرقنا تقريبا لدخول في جميع الهندسات الاخرى مع من يدرسون الادارة العامة التي لا تدخل الى اطار الهندسة؟؟؟


----------



## samehnour (8 مارس 2007)

هذا موضوع يستحق البحث. ومن الواضح ان هذه المشكلة موجودة في الدول الأجنبية أيضا فموقع جمعية المهندسين الصناعيين 
http://www.iienet2.org/Details.aspx?id=716
يذكر هذه المشكلة

"Many people are misled by the term industrial engineer. It’s not just about manufacturing. It also encompasses service industries, with many IEs employed in entertainment industries, shipping and logistics businesses, and health care organizations."
المشكلة كذلك أن كلمة industry في الإنجليزية تترجم بـ صناعة وكلمة manufacturing تترجم بـ تصنيع وكلاهما يعطينا نفس المعنى في العربية على الأقل حسب ما هو شائع. ولكن كلمة industry والتي تعني صناعة تستخدم في أي مجال فيتم تقسيم كل مجالات العمل إلى صناعة فهي تشمل كل المجالات ولا تعني التصنيع فقط. انظر إلى الموقع التالي وستجد انه تحت كلمة Industry يوجد كل التخصصات الخدمية والتصنيعية
http://www.investor.reuters.com/IndSectListAZ.aspx?indtrgpage=%2findustries%2findhighlights%2findustrycenter&target=browseindustries%2findcenteraz&indscrpage=%2findustries
ولو بحثت عن تعريف كلمة industry على جوجل لوجدت بعض التعريفات مثل
the people or companies engaged in a particular kind of commercial enterprise; 
the organized action of making of goods and services for sale

wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn
قاموس كامبردج يعطي معنيين لكلمة Industry الأول مرتبط بإنتاج منتجات والآخر بمعنى نوعية العمل
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/results.asp?searchword=industry

the companies and activities involved in the process of producing goods for sale, especially in a factory or special area

the people and activities involved in one type of business
موسوعة بريتانيكا تعرف كلمة industry بــ
a group of productive enterprises or organizations that produce or supply goods, services, or sources of income. In economics, industries are customarily classified as primary, secondary, and tertiary; secondary industries are further classified as heavy and light
http://www.britannica.com/eb/article-9042375/industry
ولكننا عند إطلاق الكلمة في العربية فإننا نعني تصنيع لأن صناعة وتصنيع مشتقة من صنع. ولكن هناك استخدام للكلمة كذلك بمعنى نوعية العمل كما تقول صناعة السياحة وصناعة الخدمات وما إلى ذلك. ولكن في نفس الوقت فإنك تجد وزارة الصناعة لاتختص بالخدمات لأن الكلمة مستخدمة بالمعنى التقليدي المرتبط بالمصانع
فمهوم الهندسة الصناعية لابد أن يكون بالمعنى الثاني وهو أن كل نشاط تجاري هو صناعة سواء كان مرتبط بمنتجات أو بخدمات. ولكن من الصعب أن تجعل الناس يفهمون ذلك. ولذلك فقد يكون من الحكمة أن يستخدم اسم آخر
بالطبع هناك مشكلة وهي أنه من الصعب أن تطلق أسماء مختلفة تماما عما هو موجود في الجامعات العالمية. ولكن من حسن الحظ ومما يبين غموض مصطلح هندسة صناعية أنها تسمى بأسماء أخرى في الجامعات المختلفة

ولكن هل هندسة الإدارة اسم معبر؟ ربما لا فهو لايعطيك معنى واضح عندما تسمعه. ربما كان هندسة النظم اسم أوضح ولكن كلمة نظم شاع استخدامها الآن لنظم المعلومات وهو ما قد يحعل الاسم غامضا أيضا
ولماذا لا يكون هناك اسم آخر مثل هندسة العمليات أو هندسة النظم الإنتاجية والخدمية أو هندسة العمليات والأنظمة أو هندسة النظم والعمليات....
في الحقيقة أرى أن الاسم له أهميته أي أنني أفضل لو تم تغيير الاسم لاسم أوضح لأنه من غير المنطقي أنك كلما قلت مهندس صناعي تقول ولكنها لا تختص بالصناعة فقط بل هي كذا وكذا
في نفس الوقت هناك قصور في التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية
شكرا


----------



## mahmoud amer (15 مارس 2007)

to be changed to industrial and management engineering


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

إخواني ، أنا زميل لكم مهندس كهربائي . و قد أمضيت الساعتين الماضيتين في تصفح مواضيع ملتقى الهندسة الصناعية . و ألفيت هذا التخصص مليء بالتشويق .

عموما .. تعليقي على أمرين :

أولهما .. على نقطة عدم فهم المُوظِّفين لتخصصكم . و الحل السريع في رأيي هو أنك أيها الخريج عندما تتقدم على وظيفة لا بد أن ترفق معها سيرة ذاتية CV . و يفترض أن تشرح في هذه السيرة الذاتية معنى تخصصك و ما هي نقاط قوتك كمهندس صناعي و تربط هذا بالمواد التي درستها و بالبحوث و المشاريع التي عملتها .

ثانيا .. شد انتباهي ما كتبه الأخ سامح نور عن المعنى الحقيقي لـ Industry باللغة الإنجليزية . و أن الترجمة العربية ليست غنية و عميقة ( و صدقوني لدي أمثلة كثيرة عن الاختلاف في المفاهيم المرتبطة بالمصطلحات عندما تنقل من اللغة الإنجليزية إلى العربية و مدى تأثيرها على حياتنا الثقافية و الاجتماعية و السياسية و غيرها ) . الحقيقة ، عندما قرأت تعليق الزميل ، تذكرت العديد من الأمور يطلق عليها صناعة و ليس لها علاقة بالتصنيع و خطوط الإنتاج . فمثلا ، هل سمعتم أن كرة القدم عبارة عن صناعة ؟! .... لماذا ؟ لأن فيها إنتاج ( لاعبين و مدربين و كل الأطقم الفنية و الإدارية المصاحبة ) و لديها سوق ، و لديها أسواق و صناعات مصاحبة كـ " صناعة الإعلان " و " سوق الإعلان " .

أشكر لكم موضوعكم و ملتقاكم الجميل ..


----------



## صناعي1 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> إخواني ، أنا زميل لكم مهندس كهربائي . و قد أمضيت الساعتين الماضيتين في تصفح مواضيع ملتقى الهندسة الصناعية . و ألفيت هذا التخصص مليء بالتشويق .
> 
> ...


 
حياك الله اخي ابو بدر و ان شاء الله نكسبك زائر و مشارك دائم في منتدانا

و اشكرك على مداخلتك بخصوص التعريف بالتخصص.

و بالنسبة لتعريب المصطلحات، اوافقك الرأي بان الترجمة (اي ترجمة بين اي لغتين) تُفقد المصطلح شيئا من معناه لكن هذا يجب ان لا يكون دافعا لاستخدام اللغة الاجنبية لاننا بذلك نفقد هويتنا و فرصتنا لتطوير العلوم بما يتناسب مع احتياجاتنا و ثقافتنا.


----------



## م.لمى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

انابأي القصة كلها كما ذكر بعض الزملاء عدم وعي بلادنا العربية باهمية هذا الاختصاص ولا تهتم باي شركة صناعية لا ترضى باختصاصك هذا لانه و بدون ان اعرفها هي شركة محلية صغيرة صاحبها تاجر و ليس صناعي حقيقي و لا اظن انك تبحث عن فرصة عمل لا تحقق طموحك العلمي و المادي و بلادنا العربية بشكل عام مقبلة على انفتاح صناعي كبير حتى انها بدات إما بشراكة اجنبية -محلية او شركة اجنبية صرفة و هذه الشركات لاتعمل على البركة كما يقولون و إنما تعتمد على اسس علمية صحيحة من اصغر الامور و حتى اكبرها من حيث المنتج وتواجده في السوق و تكلفته و جوده و إمكانية تصديره و تقليل الكلفة بشكل دائم ورفع الجودة وتطوير النتج و إدارة المخزون و استجرار المواد الاولية....الخ و كل هذا على مستوى عالمي و ضخم فكيف يمكن العمل بهذه الطريقة إذا لم نكن قادريين على الإدارة و لا اظن ان تغيير الاسم سيكون في صالح المهندس وإنما سيحرمه من وجوده كمهندس يعمل بالمنطق ويصبح إداري كخريج إي كلية إدارة عادية معظم طلابها من حملة الشهادة الادبية .و صدقا من تجربتي الشخصية عملت مع مدراء اجانب و عرب اجانب ذوي خبرات عالمية لم يكن التركيز على الامورالفنية في المصنع بقدر التركيز على تطوير النظم الإدارية و هؤلاء يعملون كخبراء و استشاريين برواتب خيالية .


----------



## لوكوربوزييه ـ (2 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## mohd918 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

للعلم بعض الجامعات تسميها الهندسة الصناعية و الادارية Ime


----------



## بن مرعي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

samehnour قال:


> هذا موضوع يستحق البحث. ومن الواضح ان هذه المشكلة موجودة في الدول الأجنبية أيضا فموقع جمعية المهندسين الصناعيين
> http://www.iienet2.org/Details.aspx?id=716
> يذكر هذه المشكلة
> 
> ...



اشكر جزيل الشكر على هذه المشاركة الرائعة 
انا الان احتاج فقط الى اسماء الجامعات التي لها اسماء اخرى غير الهندسة الصناعية 
اتمنى ان اجد اسماء مثل الهندسة الصناعية والاداريه وتكون معترف بها عالميا 
لكي اقدم مشروع استفتاء لطلاب الهندسة الصناعية في كليتنا وبعد ذلك اقدمة رئيس قسم الهندسة الصناعية 
صحيح يجد البعض بأن هذا مشوار طويل ولكن عندما رأيت الاخوان الذين يتخرجو من هذا القسم وكيفية تهميشهم من قبل الشركات والقطاع الحكومي وكيف ان مهندسين اخرين يأخذون مجالنا لذالك عقدت العزم بأن اقوم بهذه المهمة .

شكرا .


----------



## خالد1390 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الهندسة الصناعية تشتمل على الادارة والانتاج فحصرها على الادارة فيه اجحاف وابعادها عن السبب الرئيسئ في تفرع الهندسة الصناعية من الهندسة الميكانيكية ابان حدوث الثورة الصناعية اذ ان مجال الهندسة الصناعية هم مايتعلق بمنظومة الاعمال الميكانيكية في المصانع وقد يتعداها الى غيرها


----------

